# Rip off Brits



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We are having some of our ceilings insulated and have been getting quotations.
One company who we have already had experience of quoted us 25euros per square metre. We had a British guy round today and he quoted 64Euros per m2. It goes to show that Brits are more than happy to rip off their fellow Brits if they can get away with it.
No prizes for guessing which company we will be using.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

On a more positive note, after having trouble getting a little electrical job done we got a British electrician out today, job done, some advice about some other things that need sorting for safety, nice, polite friendly and price much less than we expected. 

Happy to recommend Martyn the electrician anytime.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> On a more positive note, after having trouble getting a little electrical job done we got a British electrician out today, job done, some advice about some other things that need sorting for safety, nice, polite friendly and price much less than we expected.
> 
> Happy to recommend Martyn the electrician anytime.


Why should British craftsmen be different from others? There are rotten apples in all baskets


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Why should British craftsmen be different from others? There are rotten apples in all baskets


We all know that, Anders.

I think that the point of Veronica's posts is that many British expats believe that they will be ripped off by Cypriots when they are really being fleeced by other expats, although they don't realise that because they haven't taken the trouble to get quotes from both.

At the same time, there are some hard working and honest expats who do a good job for a reasonable reward.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Why should British craftsmen be different from others? There are rotten apples in all baskets


The point I was making Anders, is that so many Brits will only use other Brits to get work done thinking their own countrymen will not rip them off.
That is not what we have found on the whole since we have lived here. Unfortunately there are many British so called 'craftsmen' who were failures in the UK and move abroad thinking they will get away with being poor workers in another country.

Often it is better to use local craftsmen as they know the way things are done in their own country. However when it comes to electrical matters some of the practices in Cyprus are downright dangerous so a GOOD time served QUALIFIED British electrician is worth his weight in gold. However there are quite a few that advertise in the local magazines etc claiming to be electricians, plumbers, painters etc. This sort of jack of all trades is usually self taught unqualified and the most dangerous type of tradesman there is but many British expats will use these people rather than a local.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> We all know that, Anders.
> 
> I think that the point of Veronica's posts is that many British expats believe that they will be ripped off by Cypriots when they are really being fleeced by other expats, although they don't realise that because they haven't taken the trouble to get quotes from both.
> 
> At the same time, there are some hard working and honest expats who do a good job for a reasonable reward.


Ofc you are right, we use a Cypriot plumber and a English electrician


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its the same in Spain! 

Jo xxx


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I can get good plumber and sparky no probs just gotta have a good stock of bananas!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers

Ray


----------



## Guinea355 (Feb 15, 2016)

An idea would be to get 3 or 4 quotations from across the spectrum to compare.


----------



## georgecyp1 (Feb 22, 2016)

use peratikos in pathos.. they are the best


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

We use MAC in Polis, he has done several jobs for us at very reasonable rates. Changed Immersion heater, re-charged Air Con Units and fitted Ceiling fans.


----------

